# Crazy Arab drifters



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Each number on this page is a video link.
http://tadas.dtiltas.lt/arab.htm


----------



## Ishniknork (Aug 22, 2005)

Hmmm, looks like they've invented a new sport... Straight-line Drifting! In Traffic!!!


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Practicing for car bombings... :dunno:


----------



## E2R41L (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow that's really stupid. If you're stupid enough to put your own life at risk, go ahead, but refrain from putting other people's lives in danger. Those people are retarded.  :tsk:


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

:jawdrop: : popcorn:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Practicing for car bombings... :dunno:


Those pesky concrete barriers.


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

that first one with a Camry! :rofl:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

AJAX said:


> Those pesky concrete barriers.


.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

What the... I'm reluctant to call that drifting. It looks like they use extremely low-grip tires on the rear to induce oversteer.


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

Crazy f'ing A-Rabs. That still looks fun, no matter how irresponisble. That really looks like an expensive hobby. They must be either rental cars, or spoiled oil royality that can buy all of the camrys and tyres that they want. They guy in video 3 when the camry wrecks has to be the luckiest man alive. :tsk:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

kind of impressive in a fwd camry  

I assume they have really bald rear tires and are using the emergency brake a lot :dunno:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Crazy towel heads :rofl: .

With all that deserted road and interstate, i have a feeling thats going to be the next Autobahn.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Did you see #10. The guy had his hand out of the window touching the road while the SUV was on two wheels. Crazy. Absofu*kinutely crazy.


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

Here is what actually happens most of the time. http://www.crazycarvids.com/vidshow.php?vurl=arabierenn.wmv


----------

